# Sopratitolazione



## SolitaryShell

Salve a tutti! Vorrei sapere quale sarebbe il corrispettivo, in francese del termine "sopratitolazione", che rigurda le tecniche di traduzione audiovisiva.
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## brian

Tipo ad un'opera? O parli dei _sottotitoli_?


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être : _Les techniques de sous-titrage_ ? => _Correctif faux_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-titrage

_Ajout correctif : Très probablement faux, voir la remarque de_ *brian8733*


----------



## brian

Oui, mais cela serait plûtot _il *sotto*titolo / la *sotto*titolazione_.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, désolé, tu as tout à fait raison : _surtitrage_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surtitrage


----------



## SolitaryShell

Corsicum said:


> Oui, désolé, tu as tout à fait raison : _surtitrage_
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surtitrage



Merci!!Il est correct!!
A bientot!


----------

